# Gecko ID brisbane



## Narelle (Nov 2, 2013)

Hi all

Is this an asian gecko? I have heaps of them at my place but this is at my mum and dad's out west of brisbane. it is much bigger and paler than the ones at my place. It is about 7 inches long.

Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GeckoJosh (Nov 2, 2013)

Yes it is a AHG, they go pale at night
Are you sure it was 7 inches?


----------



## Reptiles101 (Nov 2, 2013)

Yes it is an Asian House Gecko


----------



## Narelle (Nov 2, 2013)

Pop says 6 inches I reckon a little longer. It is at least 6 inches which is what made me second guess. Never seen one so large.


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Nov 2, 2013)

AHG's can get to about 6 inches total length and some can be quite solid as well.


----------



## eipper (Nov 3, 2013)

Looks more like Gehyra dubia to me


----------



## Narelle (Nov 3, 2013)

The interesting thing is this gecko is very solitary. There are no others around and it doesn't ever bark like the Asian ones at my place. My asian ones are often in pairs and are prolific. I got another shot of him on the window last night next to the remote control so I could get a measure and it is 6 inches.


----------



## eipper (Nov 3, 2013)

Again it's not Hemidactylus it's G dubia


----------



## Rocket (Nov 3, 2013)

Gehyra dubia.


----------



## Narelle (Nov 3, 2013)

Thanks! 

- - - Updated - - -

View attachment 299891


Thanks to all for the replies. Here is another shot of the Gehyra Dubia too.

Mum and Dad are thrilled it's an Aussie native!


----------

